# Maybe some Beers??



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Anybody want to meet up on May 14th or 15th (Fri/Sat) to drink some beers, down some food and shoot the bull?? Prefer to do it in the Minot area give or take a few miles. I will even buy the first two rounds. Not too sure of the hot spots so I am open to suggestions. We can bring our calls and start a ruckess or just have some civilized conversation. Would be nice to put some faces to the names. Post up if your interested!

:beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm down for Friday!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Us college boys will be ripp'in it up here in Fargo the next couple weekends. :wink: Man I hate when I cant go hunting. I guess here goes to fishing the river bank. :beer:


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

If I left now I may be able to get there by Friday!!

Hey Erik

How are things up north going? Did you get some Snows knocked down this Spring?

Shoot me an email sometime.

Josh (the guy from Nebraska)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

CobisCaller,

Actually it will be next friday (14th) so you got 8 days to get here! :beer:


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Oops, my bad!

Sounds like a hell of a time, but I may have to take a rain check until, say, October sometime. Hope to make it back up there again this fall.

Later


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

CC,

How far are you from Offutt AFB?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Shoot PC...I wish I could make it but I'll be in D.C. until very late that evening.

I won't turn down the next offer...and I'm dying to see Erik's new acreage.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well we will connect one of these days. I got a spare bed so if you make the journey up you got a place to crash. Also this just means we will have to do it again. :beer:


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Pork Chop

I live a little west of Lincoln so probably an hour West of Offut, why?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

When are you guys going to meet again? This is a great idea to put a face to the name and drink some beers and blow on the calls...

:beer:


----------

